# shifter needed



## Reb (Aug 5, 2013)

One of the few "GTO" parts my LeMans was not equipped with when I bought it was the His & Hers Shifter. Have the complete console, but there was a B&M inside.
Would like to set the car up with correct shifter, but my budget just will not permit purchase of a new one.
Anyone have a used assembly in good condition? I'm ok with replacing the bezel on top.
Thanks very much.
Oh, here's a recent picture of the car, fresh out of the paint booth.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I copied this thread and posted it in the parts wanted section, good luck with your search.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

I looked at that on my 66 lemans, but you had to change the whole console..

So is that a 67 with a th400 trans? And it had a hurst dual gate?

My 66 has a B&M dual gate hides right in original console with minor changes...

Looks almost stock and works great...


----------



## 88redconvert (Nov 24, 2015)

Red..my favorite color


----------



## Reb (Aug 5, 2013)

Car is in fact an original column-shift automatic, to which a B&M floor shifter had been adapted. An oem console had also been installed, albeit without the oem dual-gate bezel. I am fine with an aftermarket (less expensive) shifter. Was just hoping to use original-style his n' hers shift gate. Possible? 
Note, we have installed modern OD transmission. 
Also, current B&M shifter mechanism has no capacity for lateral deflection, so not adaptable to a "gated" shift bezel.
I will look online for B&M Dual-Gate. Thank you for the information.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

If you get the standard shifter bezel the B&M fits right in the slot with a little shimming up and operates just like the his part of the his and hers. Even used -up dual gates are hard to find under 500.00, good luck.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

have 6 or 7 factory Hurst Dualgates, most are fairly complete. Irishmic is in line for the first '67. Am looking for parts tubs they are in, problem is nearly everything is palletized, awaiting our move.

Doing a swap with a OD transmission, you might ck with Shiftworks to see if they have the correct steel gate and lucite selector lens to convert a factory Dualgates shifter to OD, that maybe a hang up.


----------



## pony462 (Oct 29, 2015)

Reb, You have a PM


----------



## Reb (Aug 5, 2013)

This is all good information. Thank you! 

Since my car is a hodge-podge of LeMans-to-GTO conversion, I'm not totally hung up on absolute correctness. I'm very happy just to have the console. GTO-style His&Hers shifter assembly would be nice, but budget is always a factor.

Existing B&M shifter is perfectly functional. I'm considering reusing it, but if so just want to find a way to fill gap in console opening with something other than H&H bezel.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

I had to make some shims from tubing to raise and move the mounting point of the shifter to center the complete throw to the Pontiac console bezel and the rubber dust cover from the B&M can be trimmed and siliconed to the back of the original Pontiac bezel plate to close the slot.....should be pictures on my build link at the bottom.

Brian


----------

